# Fort Collins...Mulberry Pool...Open Pool Time



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

All,

It's hard to believe it's nearly that time a year again. I wanted to see how much interest there is in Pool Time again this year and how soon people could commit. I know they need ~6 boaters each night to make it worthwhile.

So WHO and HOW SOON is everyone interested.

Once I get a bit of feedback, I will again coordinate with Mulberry Pool and get things rolling, so to speak.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Lenny,
Thanks for speerheading this again, the 8/8:30 to 10/10:30 pm on wed. nights has been woking really well for me. I can commit my self and most likley a friend 1 night a month Nov thru March, starting Nov. 13th.

There always seems to be lots of interest based on the turnouts. I actually keep expecting to find it listed in the Recreator, and have the city doing it self sustained. Perhaps after enough seasons of solid interest it may find its way there.

Brent


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Love the time, day of the week and place.
I usually don't start attending until January sometime.
Happy the City allows it to happen.
Sarah


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll be game for most wednesdays starting whenever.


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

I would probably make about 1/3 of the wednesdays from November though March.

thanks for organizing.

Chris


----------



## August14 (May 10, 2011)

I would likely be able to attend 1/3 to 1/2 of the Wednesday nights starting this week.

Thanks for organizing.

Jason


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*All....*

I will start the dialogue this week with Mulberry Pool and see what they are again thinking and what options they have for days/times. Will reply back when I know more, hopefully later this week.

Thanks, Lenny.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Bob and I plan on attending the sessions as well on Wednesday nights, plus one other from time to time.


----------



## vuvuDave (Jun 15, 2012)

I plan to come once a month or so, and bring a kid or two a few times.


----------



## whitewater_fishin (Mar 28, 2012)

*Lenny - you can roll my playboat!*

Dan is a +1.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

My boys are chomping at the bit to hit the pool so if it opens next Weds four of us will be there. Between 2 and 4 of us will also be there the first couple weeks in January until the town of Lyons starts their kid lessons and pool sessions Longmont on Jan 17th.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

*DEAD THREAD!!!!*

PLEASE DO NOT USE THIS THREAD!!!

USE:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/fort-collins-mulberry-pool-open-pool-time-51011-2.html


----------

